# Help needed with premixed base



## CyberJoe (30/5/20)

I am running out of juice, so need to mix some again. 

This is all I have to work with:

Nicotine (Prime-Nic) / PG 36mg - 100ml
Pre-Mixed Base (70VG/ 30PG) 1 Litre
Cherry Blast Concentrate (FW) 

If I ignore the PG/VG mix, will this work (based on a 18mg strength result)

PG Nicotine Base - 50ml
Cherry Blast FW - 20ml
Premix Base - 30ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

CyberJoe said:


> I am running out of juice, so need to mix some again.
> 
> This is all I have to work with:
> 
> ...



If you are going for 18mg 79PG : 21VG, it will.
I don't have Cherry Blast. but some use it @ 20% ( https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/10478 ).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

@Room Fogger 
@alex1501 
@Andre 
@Alex
@RenaldoRheeder 
And other MTL Mixmasters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you are going for 18mg 79PG : 21VG, it will.
> I don't have Cherry Blast. but some use it @ 20% ( https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/10478 ).



You beat me to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

Resistance said:


> You beat me to it!



There is the first time for everything.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lightbringer (30/5/20)

CyberJoe said:


> I am running out of juice, so need to mix some again.
> 
> This is all I have to work with:
> 
> ...



The PG/VG ratio is more about what you are going to use the liquid in. Anything MTL will generally use a 50/50 liquid due to the device not heating up as much as a DL sub-ohm tank.

So a device that uses less wattage can't heat enough for thicker liquids. A sub-ohm device is used at higher levels.

I'm assuming if you are going with 18mg nic that it is going to be a MTL device though. So you may have coil issues going that high with the VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (31/5/20)

Lightbringer said:


> The PG/VG ratio is more about what you are going to use the liquid in. Anything MTL will generally use a 50/50 liquid due to the device not heating up as much as a DL sub-ohm tank.
> 
> So a device that uses less wattage can't heat enough for thicker liquids. A sub-ohm device is used at higher levels.
> 
> I'm assuming if you are going with 18mg nic that it is going to be a MTL device though. So you may have coil issues going that high with the VG.


Not necessarily, I use 90+%VG in both applications.


----------



## CyberJoe (31/5/20)

Thanks all, sorry I should have added it is for MTL, primary device Smok Nord2, standby device Savour MTL.

I might have a small bit of PG and VG left somewhere, but probably only about 100ml, if I find that I will use that first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

